# MG Plant Food Spikes?



## BlAzEmAsTeRkUsh42o (Jun 28, 2009)

Can i use the MG Plant Food Spikes 12-6-12?


----------



## jb247 (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry, I do not recommend any MG products for the growth of cannabis...these are chemically based nutes and while you grow great looking meds with them, they stay in you meds, will not properly flush out of your medium and you end up with chemical tasting meds. I've been at this a few years and find that simple organic nutes are the best (bat guano's and fish emulsions). I like good tasting medicine, no compromises here!

Peace...j.b.


----------



## BlAzEmAsTeRkUsh42o (Jun 29, 2009)

thanks for the advice. i thought they could chemically alter the flavor or sumthing but wasnt sure.


----------



## kaotik (Jun 29, 2009)

not to mention, you don't want any spikes or time released nutes.. as you really have no control when your plants get fed that way (or how much they get)


----------

